# This time next year we'll all be millionaires



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Well, every resident of one Spanish village HAS now become a millionaire thanks to the Will of the founder of the Corona brewery, who was born there. What a fantastic gesture, I wonder what the atmosphere is like there now!


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...es-Spanish-village-grew-MILLIONAIRE-will.html


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> Well, every resident of one Spanish village HAS now become a millionaire thanks to the Will of the founder of the Corona brewery, who was born there. What a fantastic gesture, I wonder what the atmosphere is like there now!
> 
> 
> Corona founder Antonino Fernández makes hometown villagers millionaires in will | Daily Mail Online


What a great story.
What a wonderful man, doing something that is really life changing.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Turns out it is not true.
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...-del-condado-corona-modelo-beer-baron-bonanza


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Pazcat said:


> Turns out it is not true.
> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...-del-condado-corona-modelo-beer-baron-bonanza


Still, he did a great deal for the village during his lifetime.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

EverHopeful said:


> Still, he did a great deal for the village during his lifetime.


Agreed, sounds like he never forgot where he came from and did a great deal of work to improve the living standards of his old town for everybody. Quite selfless and no doubt why a rumour like that was easily started. The best ones have a little bit of truth to them.

Maybe what he put back in to the town adds up to a million for each resident?


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Pazcat said:


> Agreed, sounds like he never forgot where he came from and did a great deal of work to improve the living standards of his old town for everybody. Quite selfless and no doubt why a rumour like that was easily started. The best ones have a little bit of truth to them.
> 
> *Maybe what he put back in to the town adds up to a million for each resident*?


I guess that depends on the size of the population, but reading the report I think it would be a significant amount per resident, even if perhaps nowhere near a million  The reality is that what he did was/is worth far more than the actual financial cost.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Pazcat said:


> Turns out it is not true.
> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...-del-condado-corona-modelo-beer-baron-bonanza


Damn, what a shame - although I did wonder what they'd have done about the IHT which could be as high as 80% if they were left money by somebody not related to them. Still, by all accounts he was a very nice man who did a lot for his birthplace, and what success he achieved for someone who left school at 14 to work in the fields to help support his family.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Pazcat said:


> Turns out it is not true.
> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...-del-condado-corona-modelo-beer-baron-bonanza


Ah well, he was still more of a goodie than a baddie


> “There’s not much here – no industry – so it’s hard to make a living. But thanks to Don Antonino’s selfless gifts, we now have clean, running water in all our homes. All the roads in the village have been resurfaced, and the church, which was in a bad state, has been completely restored inside and out.”
> Fernández’s munificence does not end there: the village square has been renovated; its Christmas nativity scene is attracting visitors from far and wide, and the cultural centre is thriving.


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Ah well, he was still more of a goodie than a baddie


Clean, running water in every home is absolutely life-changing.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

EverHopeful said:


> Clean, running water in every home is absolutely life-changing.


Agreed. Ranks alongside flushing loos.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Agreed. Ranks alongside flushing loos.


Preferably not too closely alongside.


----------

